# Need help with webmail, (squirrelmail, sqwebmail, and IMP)

## psi29a

I've been trying for the past several days to get webmail working on my box.  I've installed qmail and courier-imap-ssl and both work well as expected.  My Mozilla email client, evolution and outlook at work, work great with both the standard 143 and the ssl 993.  But, unfortuantly, I don't wish to update rcthosts for qmail each time I hover into a new environement, such as on the job travel and the like.  I've used horde w/ imp before, but it isn't apart of the gentoo portage (yet).  So I tried using the Squirrelmail.  Not much luck, it keeps giving me "You must be logged in to access this page. Go to the login page " when I try to log into it.  Thinking I must have fubared something, I tried configuring the php manually instead of using the supplied perl scripts.  No luck, same thing.  I've tried the ssl and non-ssl version of courier imap.  So, decided to move onto sqwebmail which is by the same auther as qmail and seems to only work well with courier imap.  The end result is "INVALID USER ID OR PASSWORD Please try again."  Not exactly encouraging.  Thus relenting to using horde w/ imp and get "Login failed for some reason. Most likely your username or password was entered incorrectly."

Long story short, does not work as directed *grin*  apparently something is not kosher, I'm trying to figure how the hell its trying to authenticate me (with squirrelmail since it seems to be supported by gentoo's portage.).  Any advice, or quarks that you guys had to deal with in order to get webmail working with qmail and courier-imap (with ssl or without).

Thanks much -- psi

----------

## klieber

Hmmm...the problem you describe with squirrelmail sounds like a php and/or cookie problem.  First, make sure you have cookies enabled in your browser.  Assuming you do, this might also be a php session problem.  By default, php uses /tmp to write out session information.  You can change this in your php.ini file.  Make sure that the user account under which apache runs (usually, 'nobody', but I'm not sure how Gentoo does it) has write permissions on /tmp.  Also check your php and apache logs to see if you're getting any session-related errors in them. (or any other odd-looking errors)

--kurt

----------

## bart

Ha, you're using PHP-4.2.0, isn't it?

Edit your /etc/php4/php.ini and set 'register_globals' to 'On'.

This is an new feature of PHP-4.2.0 as far as I can see. This should also a couple of other PHP-4.2.0 troubles.

If you still have problems with squirrelmail you should check your /var/log/mail.* logfiles.

----------

## psi29a

I checked my logs and I couldn't figure out what was wrong for the life of me, and sure enough, php-4.2.1.ebuild came out and php.ini was changed to allow for register_globals on.  This fixed some things but then squirrelmail said it couldn't write out to the $data dir, thus I quickly chown(ed) squirrelmail to apache.apache and all is well.  Thanks ever so much.   :Very Happy: 

----------

